# 2008er Canyon FRX 9.0 gestohlen in Koblenz



## dontheogl (18. Juli 2008)

Hi, gestern wurde meinem Kumpel Luca in MoselweiÃ in Koblenz am Rewe vor der Nase sein nagelneues Canyon Torque FRX 9.0  geklaut! 
Irgendwelche 2 kleinen Pisser habe es Eiskalt gerippt und sich unbemerkt vom Acker gemacht.

Wie ihr euch sicher vorstellen kÃ¶nnt ist der arme Junge fertig mit der Welt und wir mÃ¶chten auf diesem Wege um ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit bitten, fÃ¼r alle die sich Ã¶fter mal in den BikemÃ¤rkten rumtreiben oder bei Ebay und co.

Das Bike ist erst 1,5 Monate alt, aber dafÃ¼r schon gut mitgenommen. Vor allem hat es eine Markante Macke an der rechten Sattelstrebe der Schwinge. 

Ansonsten gibt es nicht viel zu dem Bike zu sagen! Eher von der Stange und kaum Individuelen Parts dran. Einzig hat das Bike vorne 2 Ritzel mit Umwerfer montiert, SerienmÃ¤Ãig hat es nur eins, dann waren goldene Spezialiced Magnesium-Pedale dran und er hatte mal angefangen die Kurbeln zu tauschen ist aber nicht Ã¼ber eine hinaus gekommen ï
Deshalb hat das Bike eine GlÃ¤nzende Kurbel und eine etwas Ã¤ltere Matt-Schwarze Kurbel! FÃ¤llt sofort auf!

Die Rahmennummer ist GB811287, aber ich wÃ¼rde mich freuen wen ihr schon mal die Augen offen halten kÃ¶nntet, kann ja sein das es plÃ¶zlich jemand angeboten bekommt. Habe da schon die dollsten Dinger erlebt.

Vor allem allen Koblenzer Bikern wÃ¤re ich fÃ¼r etwas Aufmerksamkeit, wenn ihr demnÃ¤chst durch die Gegend in der City gurckt, sehr Dankbar! 
Das Bike wird zwar wahrscheinlich erst mal fÃ¼r ein Jahr in einem Keller verschwinden aber kann dennoch nicht Schaden die Augen offen zu halten.

FÃ¼r die Auffindung oder Hinweise die zur endgÃ¼ltigen Auffindung des Bikes beitragen oder es erst ermÃ¶glichen ist eine Finderlohn bzw. eine Belohnung von 100Â fÃ¼r denjenigen drin, sowie den grÃ¶Ãten Dank den man sich vorstellen kann fÃ¼r den Rest aller Zeiten! 
Erreichen kÃ¶nnt ihr den Besitzer jederzeit unter folgender Nummer: 0173-6534468

Und wenn ihr es irgendwo entdeckt holt die Pisser mit nem Kloseline vom Bike und ruft mich an! Denen werde ich beibringen sich am fremden Eigentum zu vergreifen! Luca wollte eigentlich auch mit mir in Rittershausen starten, jedoch hat sich das wohl jetzt auch erst mal erledigt! Echt Toll!

Hier mal die Daten des Bikes:
Rahmen 2008 New Torque FRX, 7500 Series Alu, OptiSize Alloy Tubeset, MAXLE Steckachsensystem 
DÃ¤mpfer FOX DHX 5.0 
Gabel RockShox Totem Coil 180 
Steuersatz FSA The Big Fat Pig Onepointfive 
Umwerfer SRAM Boxguide Team 
Bremsgriffe Formula ÂThe OneÂ 
Bremsen Formula ÂThe OneÂ 200/200 
Naben DT Swiss FR 2350 IS (rot) 
Zahnkranz Shimano Deore LX 11-34 
Felgen DT Swiss FR 2350 IS 
Reifen Schwalbe Big Betty Gooey Gluey 2.4Â / Big Betty 2.4Â 
Kurbeln Truvativ Hussefelt 
Innenlager Truvativ Howitzer XR 
Vorbau Truvativ Holzfeller Onepointfive (31.8) 
Lenker Truvativ Hussefelt (31.8) 680 mm 
Sattel Selle Italia NT1 
SattelstÃ¼tze Syntace P6 Aluminium 
Farbe Knuckle White

Und hier noch paar aktuelle Fotos:


























Danke schon mal fÃ¼r alle Hinweise!  :evil:


----------



## superrocker73 (18. Juli 2008)

*******, *******, *******, aber abwarten, es wäre nicht das erste Bike, das wir wiederbekommen, weil der Dieb damit mopsfidel durch die City fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielFox (18. Juli 2008)

ich halte auf jeden meine augen offen! gehe dort in der nähe zur schule...vlt sehe ich da was!?!


----------



## specializedvw (19. Juli 2008)

ja man sollte auch das rad nicht alleine stehelassen..... und außerdem was hat der typ mit so einem top gerät am rewe verloren?


----------



## specializedvw (19. Juli 2008)

aber wenn ich einen auf diesem rad sehen sollte, wird er zurnächst mit gebrochen beinen heimkriechen müssen 

zitat: "versprochen"  by güve


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe das Rad gestern wahrscheinlich gesehen. Ich konnte leider nicht auf die Details achten, da ich sie einfach nicht mehr wusste. Ich habe den Besitzer informiert und mit ihm telefoniert, da ich mir nicht sicher sein konnte, ob es wirklich sein Rad ist, habe ich leider nicht sofort die Polizei gerufen, als sie dann nach seiner Alarmierung vorbei kam, waren die Personen schon weg. Unsere Personenbeschreibungen scheinen sich jedoch zu decken, was die Wahrscheinlichkeit erhöht, dass es das gesuchte Rad war, deswegen wollte ich hier noch einmal die Koblenzer etwas sensibilisieren.
Gesehen habe ich das Rad in der Casino-Straße. Der Fahrer befand sich in einer Gruppe von 5-10 Personen. Die meisten zu Fuß, der ein oder andere mit ner Baumarktgurke und eben ein verdächtiges Torque FRX. Die Leute waren so zwischen 25 ud 30 Jahren alt, einige im HipHop-Stil gekleidet, der Fahrer eher neutral mit kurzen dunkeln Haaren (ca. 3-9 mm) mit markantem Gesicht.
Wer also öfter in der Stadt unterwegs ist -> Augen auf!


----------



## superrocker73 (22. Juli 2008)

Sag ich doch, die sind so dämlich und fahren damit noch quitschfidel durch die Gegend, aber schön, daß ich da direkt um die Ecke (Kardinal-Krementz-Str.) wohne.
Bei der Täterbeschreibung ist (glaube ich) aber wohl eher Vorsicht geboten...ich frag' mich  nur immer wieder wie abgebrüht man doch sein kann...!!!


----------



## specialseven (22. Juli 2008)

na dann werde ich jetzt auch mal hier in lahnstein um im stadtwald die augen auf halten !!!


----------



## superrocker73 (22. Juli 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> aber schön, daß ich da direkt um die Ecke (Kardinal-Krementz-Str.) wohne.



Sorry, habe mich vertan, dachte Cusanusstrasse...aber trotzdem, auch in  der City bin ich oft genug unterwegs...


----------



## dontheogl (22. Juli 2008)

Sehr geil! Auf jeden Fall schon mal Danke an die vielen offenen Augen!

Fahren seitdem auch immer dort schön durch die Gegend wie es die Zeit zuläßt!
Und mir ist egal ob es 5 oder 20 Möchtegern Gangster sind! 
Den Meckessen ziehe ich der Reihe nach einen ab wenn die das Bike nicht rausrücken!


----------



## agrohardtail (22. Juli 2008)

ja aber so nen bike muss man doch abschließen. hoffe er lernt wenigstens daraus wenn er das bike wieder bekommt.
aber wünsche euch viel glück bei der suche bin leider nur nachts in ko unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (22. Juli 2008)

dontheogl schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Auf jeden Fall schon mal Danke an die vielen offenen Augen!
> 
> Fahren seitdem auch immer dort schön durch die Gegend wie es die Zeit zuläßt!
> Und mir ist egal ob es 5 oder 20 Möchtegern Gangster sind!
> Den Meckessen ziehe ich der Reihe nach einen ab wenn die das Bike nicht rausrücken!



Naja, hab' ja nicht gesagt, daß ich alter Ruhrpottkanake es nicht locker mit 10 Leuten aufnehme, nur meinte ich, daß bei so 'nem Asipöbel Vorsicht geboten ist...


----------



## specializedvw (22. Juli 2008)

dontheogl schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Auf jeden Fall schon mal Danke an die vielen offenen Augen!
> 
> Fahren seitdem auch immer dort schön durch die Gegend wie es die Zeit zuläßt!
> Und mir ist egal ob es 5 oder 20 Möchtegern Gangster sind!
> Den Meckessen ziehe ich der Reihe nach einen ab wenn die das Bike nicht rausrücken!



ja das sagen se alle... bin mal gespannt


----------



## superrocker73 (22. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube der arme Kerl wird sein geliebtes Spielzeug bald wiedersehen, hab' ich irgendwie so im Bauch...wenn alle einmal täglich Patrouille in der City fahren wird das Teil in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen wieder auftauchen...


----------



## LifesAGamble (23. Juli 2008)

ich gehör' zu den glücklichen, deren bike wieder aufgetaucht is...
und zur zeit läuft auch noch eine anzeige gegen den dieb-und wer weiß, vielleicht is das der gleiche!?werd wenn sich da was ergibt bescheid geben... 
ich denk auch, dass wir das wiederbekommen!


----------



## lukes (23. Juli 2008)

Juhu! Man mag es nicht  glauben, aber die Idioten waren echt so blöd weiter jeden Tag mit dem Bike rumzufahren! Und eben wurden sie auf der Balduinbrücke von der Polizei erwischt! 
Der Donogl war grade zufällig auf einer Dieb-Such-Tour und kam gerade da vorbei als sie die Personalien am aufnehmen waren!
Also hätten die Bullen ihn nicht erwischt hätte Ogl den erwischt!

Aber Saugeil! Nix an dem Bike ist dran, nix abmontiert oder gestohlen! 
Es gibt noch Gerechtigkeit in dieser Stadt! 
Danke nochmal an alle die ihre Augen offen gehalten haben.
Jetzt kann ich doch in Rittershausen starten! Juhu!!!!!!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Juli 2008)

war ja nur noch eine frage der zeit... freut mich für dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dontheogl (23. Juli 2008)

Hammer Aktion! 
Ich fahre die Balduinbrücke lang und wollte mal noch ne kleine Runde searchen fahren. Und da fahre ich Stadtseitig um die Ecke, da steht Lucas Bike und die Polizei nimmt grade die Personalien auf von dem Penner!
Der sich natürlich blöd gestellt, nenene ich war das nicht, habe es gefunden blabla, aber der Typ passt wie die Faust aufs Auge zur Täterbeschreibung!

Ich zu dem auch nur! Junge wie Blöd kann man sein mit so nem Bike noch durch die Gegend zu fahren? Die ganze Stadt sucht das! 

"Jo, mir egal sagt der nur. Ich war das nicht!"

Naja, Ende gut, alles gut! Er kann froh sein das er von der Polizei erwischt wurde. Jeder andere hätte ihn vom Fahrrad gewixxst!

Ich wäre für die Einführung eines neuen Strafsystems für Diebe! Zur Strafe nicht Hand abhacken wie in anderen Ländern, sondern Kontrolliert unter Ärztlicher Aufsicht den Arm brechen und 2 Monate Gips. Dann haben die ne kleine Erinnerung was sie getan haben! Jeden morgen wenn sie aufstehen und als erstes auf dem Arm gucken!


----------



## Backfisch (23. Juli 2008)

dontheogl schrieb:


> Ich wäre für die Einführung eines neuen Strafsystems für Diebe! Zur Strafe nicht Hand abhacken wie in anderen Ländern, sondern Kontrolliert unter Ärztlicher Aufsicht den Arm brechen und 2 Monate Gips. Dann haben die ne kleine Erinnerung was sie getan haben! Jeden morgen wenn sie aufstehen und als erstes auf dem Arm gucken!



Und Du beschwerst Dich über unser Niveau. Warum nicht gleich vergasen?

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Juli 2008)

musst du jetzt hier auch noch aufkreuzen backfisch? ist das ktwr nicht groß genug für dich?


----------



## specializedvw (23. Juli 2008)

jetzt muss man nur noch den hundekindern die beine brechen, dann ist die welt wieder im gleichgewicht


----------



## Backfisch (23. Juli 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ist das ktwr nicht groß genug für dich?



Ehrlich gesagt, nein. Ich bin nicht nur im KTWR aktiv.

Es ist doch immer wieder interessant, wie die Leute in gewissen Gegenden so ticken.


----------



## DoubleU (23. Juli 2008)

Der ist wie seine Freunde im (schwachen) Geiste wie die sprichwörtliche Ratte am Sackhaar des Lebens. Keiner braucht sie, keiner will hören was sie zu "sagen" haben in ihren endlosen inhalts-und hirnfreien IRC-like-chats im leider falschen medium, aber man wird sie bei mangelnder Hygiene (die hier durch die admins wie in keinem anderen größeren forum, daß ich kenne, sträflich vernachlässigt bzw. völlig vermieden wird) einfach nicht los.
Man kann aber ja überflüssige Zeitgenossen einfach ignorieren - wie im richtigen Leben. Aber sie geben trotzdem gute Lachnummern ab - nicht nur bei Kollegen im Büro.

Also mal ab von dem ewigen Geläster schlichter, frustrierter alter Männer über das Mißgeschick anderer: Grats zur Wiederbeschaffung deines bikes.


----------



## Backfisch (23. Juli 2008)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Man kann aber ja überflüssige Zeitgenossen einfach ignorieren



Du schaffst es nur leider nicht, denn wer würde sonst mit Dir reden.

Wann beherzigst Du eigentlich den grünen Tipp in Deiner Sig?


PS: Die Mods machen ihre Arbeit doch prima. Der (im falschen Forenbereich platzierte) Thread wurde geschlossen, die diskriminierenden Äusserungen von dontheogl entfernt. Aber wenn Du die Arbeit der Mods nicht zu schätzen weisst... in der Community von fahrrad.de ist alles besser! Und auch im eigenen Forum von dontheogl wird hart durchgegriffen, deshalb muss er seine faschistoiden Folterstraf-Fantasien ja auch hier im IBC posten.

PPS: Glückwunsch zum wiedergefundenen Bike. Ich hab's ja gesagt dass es wieder auftaucht.


----------



## dontheogl (23. Juli 2008)

@Mods. Bitte diesen Thread closen! Ist alles gesagt worden und jetzt kommen wieder die von ihrem Leben gelangweilten Hirnies aus dem anderen Thread hierher, da sie nichts besseres mit sich anzufangen wissen, um hier auch weiter die Threads mit sinnlosem Off-Topic zu füllen!
Bitte, Bitte schnell closen!

@Backfisch, das hat nix mit Fantasie zu tun! Ich würde sie ihm brechen und dir würde ich gleich auch die Finger mit brechen, damit du nicht überall deinen Schwachsinn posten kannst!


----------



## dave (23. Juli 2008)

Leute, bleibt bitte auf dem Boden bzw. lasst das Niveau nicht ganz abrutschen. Sowas wie ...


dontheogl schrieb:


> Ich würde sie ihm brechen und dir würde ich gleich auch die Finger mit brechen, damit du nicht überall deinen Schwachsinn posten kannst!


... ist hier wirklich deplaziert. Und damit richte ich mich jetzt nicht nur an dontheogl!

Und warum ich die ganzen Beiträge gelöscht habe ist wohl auch klar, oder? In diesem Forum geht's ums Biken. Für private "Diskussion" könnt Ihr per PM kommunizieren, von verbalen Scharmützeln mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------

